# Springflut inc. rekrutiert !



## Nebulous (23. August 2011)

_*Springflut inc. rekrutiert !!*_
Allianze Gilde auf dem Realm: Forscherliga(RP-PvE(Wir machen kein RP))
&#8222;Springflut inc." sucht motivierte und engagierte Spieler und darum möchte ich euch die Gilde nun einmal vorstellen.

Die Gilde &#8222;Springflut inc," ist auf dem Realm &#8222;Forscherliga" zuhause.* ( Transfer-kosten werden ab einer bestimmten Leistung übernommen)*

Springflut inc. wurde am 27.06.2010 aus einer seid Classic bestehenden Gilde gegründet. 

Springflut inc. entwickelte sich schnell zu einer der führenden PvE-Gilden des Servers und konnte sich auch im End-Content von &#8222;Wrath of the Lichking" mit 3 starken 10er-Raids und einem nebenbei organisierten 25er-Raid noch durchsetzten. Da die Gilde mitten im Content gegründet wurde lag die Fixierung eher auf dem bevorstehenden Cataclysm-Content der von unseren Spielern sehnsüchtig erwartet wurde. Mit Hilfe einer gut organisierten Vorbereitung levelte Springflut inc. an der Spitze der Gilden, und probierte mit zwei 10er-Gruppen schon die ersten Bosse aus während andere Gilden noch Equipt farmten.



Ich möchte euch auch nicht zuviel erzählen nun ein paar Informationen dazu was wir euch genau bieten und was wir von euch erwarten!

_*Wir bieten euch:*_

Eine freundliche aber effektive Raidleitung.
Eine organisierte Gildeatmosphäre mit sozialen und kompetenten Spielern.
Die Chance noch in diesem und vor allem im bevorstehenden Content ( Patch 4.3) ganz vorne dabei zu sein.
Viele InGame Events um andere Spieler besser kennenzulernen.
Veranstalltugen außerhalb von World of Warcraft. (Erst vor kurem: Gildentreffen auf der Gamescom 2011 in Köln)
*
( Auch wenn ihr von einem anderen Server kommt ist das kein Problem. Wenn ihr eine ordentliche Leistung vorweisen könnt bezahlen wir euch den Transfer . )* *
Was wir von euch erwarten:*

Erfahrung mit eurer Klasse um diese effektiv Spielen zu können.
Allemeine Raiderfahrung auch gerne im heroischen Content.
Kommuikationsfähigkeit und ein ordentliches Verhalten!
Volle Konzentration während des Raids!
Aktive Beteiligung am Gildenleben .
Wenn ich eure Interesse geweckt habe dann meldet euch doch einfach InGame *(bei Tukon oder Byrtie)* oder bewerbt euch noch heute.

Arsenal-Link: 
Tukon
Byrtie

Mfg Tukon, Byrtie.


----------



## Nebulous (24. August 2011)

Gesucht wird: Hunter, Paladin(Heiler/Tank) Schurke


----------



## Nebulous (28. August 2011)

Dringent gesucht Paladin Heiler und Druide Heiler! Aktueller Progress steht bei 4/7 Ob Horde oder anderer Server wird beides bei "guter leistung" bezahlt(gesponsort)!


----------



## Nebulous (2. September 2011)

Alles klar haben alles. Thread ist Geschlossen.
Wenn trotzdem noch Leute interesse haben, meldet euch Ingame bei TUkon oder Byrtie!
2- Raidgruppe im Bau! 


/closed


----------

